# Conference Calling



## fredtgreco (Aug 5, 2011)

We recently changed our phone system, and as a result we no longer have "built in" conference calling capabilities. So I am looking for recommendations for conference call services. I am not opposed to paying per minute (although a non-profit discount or low rate would be preferred). I am also not opposed to long distance (U.S.) dial in numbers, given the ubiquitous nature of free long distance calls.

One problem I have heard about free conference services is that some numbers cannot be reached by cell phones because they are blocked by cell providers (due to cost to the providers). Could any users of conference call services give me recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## raekwon (Aug 5, 2011)

I've used both freeconferencecall.com and confreecall.com reliably, and without any issues w/ mobile phone service.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 5, 2011)

raekwon said:


> I've used both freeconferencecall.com and confreecall.com reliably, and without any issues w/ mobile phone service.


Rae,
Do you have a preference between the two?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 5, 2011)

> Would GoTo Meeting be applicable here, Pastor, or are you looking for something that's "offline"?


I have not used "Go to Meeting" in a while, but I don't really have any need for computer interaction. That is, we don't need to see a screen or a document. Does Go To Meeting work otherwise? I also want to keep it simple - I don't want people to have to sign up for Skype, or download software, etc. I'm looking for a quick way to have a small (4-6) committee meeting remotely.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 5, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > I've used both freeconferencecall.com and confreecall.com reliably, and without any issues w/ mobile phone service.
> ...



Not really. We use freeconferencecall for our presbytery committee teleconferences and it works fine. We use confreecall at work for weekly staff meetings, and again... works fine. The two are very similar.


----------



## uberkermit (Aug 5, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> > Would GoTo Meeting be applicable here, Pastor, or are you looking for something that's "offline"?
> 
> 
> I have not used "Go to Meeting" in a while, but I don't really have any need for computer interaction. That is, we don't need to see a screen or a document. Does Go To Meeting work otherwise? I also want to keep it simple - I don't want people to have to sign up for Skype, or download software, etc. I'm looking for a quick way to have a small (4-6) committee meeting remotely.



As long as you are making the call out to everyone else, you could use Skype to call their landline/cell. I did that when I was on a commission, and it worked well. I just had to buy a bit of time for Skype, and it charged me per minute. Quality was decent.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 5, 2011)

Depends on your needs. For audio alone I use AT&T Connect Conference Calling services. For meetings requiring content sharing, WebEx.

AMR


----------



## yoyoceramic (Aug 5, 2011)

> Would GoTo Meeting be applicable here, Pastor, or are you looking for something that's "offline"?



+1 Gotomeeting / WebEx


----------

